# لغز صعب للاذكياء



## nonogirl89 (21 يونيو 2007)

هذا اللغز في احد المنتديات وقد نسب لاينشتاين وايضا نسب لعالم المانى الاصل ld:وقيل ان فقط 98% من سكان العالم لا يستطيعوا حل اللغز و 2% فقط يعرفوا الحل
ان شاء الله كلكم تحلوا اللغز :ura1:

المهم نبدأ باللغز وركزوا فيه واللغز ليس به اي حيله بل كله منطق​*وهذا اللغز:؟
؟
؟

يقول اللغز *

- هناك خمس بيوت بالوان مختلفة
-في كل بيت يسكن شخص جنسيته مختلفة عن الاخر
- ملاك البيوت الخمسة لكل منهم مشروبه المفضل، وسيجارته المفضلة وحيوانه المفضل.
-ولا يمكن لشخص من الخمسة أن يشرب أو يدخَن أو يمتلك ما للآخر*التلميحات hints*​1- البريطاني يسكن في بيت لونه أحمر
2- السويدي يربي الكلب
3- الدنمركي يشرب الشاي
4- البيت الأخضر يقع على يسار البيت الأبيض
5- مالك البيت الأخضر يشرب القهوة
6- الشخص الذي يدخن (ميل) يربي عصفور
7- مالك البيت الأصفر يدخن (دنهايل)
8- الشخص الذي يسكن البيت الواقع في الوسط يشرب الحليب
9- النرويجي يسكن في البيت الأول
10 - الشخص الذي يدخن ( بليند) يسكن بجانب الشخص الذي يربي القطط 
11- الشخص الذي يربي خيول يسكن بجانب الشخص الذي يدخن (دنهايل)
12- الشخص الذي يدخن (بلوماستر) يشرب البيرة
13- الألماني يدخن (برنس)
14- النرويجي يسكن بجانب البيت الأزرق
15- الشخص الذي يدخن (بليند) لديه جار يشرب الماء​والمطلوب هو​
*تحديد اللون - الجنسية - الحيوان - المشروب - نوع السجائر 
لكل واحد منهم
مع توضيح من منهم لديه السمكة*


----------



## ارووجة (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

انا مرء عليي اللغز هاد  وعرفت احله والله
حليته بالصف بالمدرسة ههههههه ولسه متزكرته
اقووووول الجواب؟


----------



## nonogirl89 (21 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

*ميرسي لمرورك ياارووجة نورتى الموضوع 
وطبعا قوليه هو احنا هنخبيه :smil12:
ربنا يباركك ياقمر *​


----------



## الملك العقرب (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

ايه ده والله محله انت بتعقدينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

تصدقى يا نونو أنا كرهتك................ومش هعملك الباميه ولا هجيبلك البرتقال ...........:t32:  ..........بصى من الاخر انا من ال   98 %................سلام.:a82:


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



الملك العقرب قال:


> ايه ده والله محله انت بتعقدينا



بعقدك ليه بس انت حاول بس يكون معاك ورقة وقلم وان شاء الله هتعرف تحله :spor24:
ميرسي لمرورك وردك ياالملك العقرب
ربنا يباركك ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



Dona Nabil قال:


> تصدقى يا نونو أنا كرهتك................ومش هعملك الباميه ولا هجيبلك البرتقال ...........:t32:  ..........بصى من الاخر انا من ال   98 %................سلام.:a82:



ههههههههههههه
ليه بس تكرهيني:thnk0001: وبعدين اعمليلى البامية وهاتى البرتقال وانا هغششك الحل بتاع اللغز دة:new6:
لعلمك بقى احسن ناس ال 98% دول 
ميرسي كتير لمرورك وردك يادونا ياامورة 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

له يا نونو هو يصعب عليا :act19:

انا حليته 30:
وانضميت الى 2% الأذكياء :smil12:
ههههههههههههههه

ممكن اضيف الحل ​هي السمكة مع الألماني :36_33_3:
وهاذا جزء من الحل​
​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

له يا نونو هو يصعب عليا :act19:

انا حليته 30:
وانضميت الى 2% الأذكياء :smil12:
ههههههههههههههه

ممكن اضيف الحل ​هي السمكة مع الألماني :36_33_3:
وهاذا جزء من الحل​
​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه بس تكرهيني:thnk0001: وبعدين اعمليلى البامية وهاتى البرتقال وانا هغششك الحل بتاع اللغز دة:new6:
> لعلمك بقى احسن ناس ال 98% دول
> ...


 


هم الـ 2% يا نونو فيهم ايه 

اه 
ولا البامية والبرتقال سيطروا عليكي 
وخلوك تنحازي ليهم 

وحتغششيهم 

قال خونفوشيوس 
ان تشعل شمعة خير من ان تلعن الظلام 

بالكم ايه 
قوموا واحملوا ورقة وقلم وبلشوا 
هي صعبة بس ممتعة​


----------



## thelife.pro (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



nonogirl89 قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> 
> ليه بس تكرهيني:thnk0001: وبعدين اعمليلى البامية وهاتى البرتقال وانا هغششك الحل بتاع اللغز دة:new6:
> لعلمك بقى احسن ناس ال 98% دول
> ...






هم الـ 2% يا نونو فيهم ايه 

اه 
ولا البامية والبرتقال سيطروا عليكي 
وخلوك تنحازي ليهم 

وحتغششيهم 

قال خونفوشيوس 
ان تشعل شمعة خير من ان تلعن الظلام 

بالكم ايه 
قوموا واحملوا ورقة وقلم وبلشوا 
هي صعبة بس ممتعة​


----------



## sese (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

hi 
انا حليته بس انشالله يكون صح
the


----------



## sese (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

hi بصراحة اللغز كتير دمو خفيف وبفكر انه هيدا الحل
البيت الاول للنرويجي وهو بيدخن دنهايل وبربي فطة وبيته اصفر ومشروبه ماء
البيت  التاني ازرق دانمركي بربي خيل بشرب شاي وبيدخن بلند
البيت التالت احمر بريطاني بشرب حليب وبدخن ميل وبربي عصفورة 
البيت الرابع ابيض بيشرب بيرة وبيدخن بلوماستر وسويدي وبيربي كلب
والببت الخامس اكييد اخضر بربي سمكة الماني بيشرب قهوة وبدخن برنس


----------



## thelife.pro (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

حل صحيح 
مية مية :ab8:

بس ياريت ما ضفتي الحل :ab5:
حتى كنا نختبر ذكاء الأعضاء :sad_smile:

شكرا لك والرب يباركك 
تم ضمك بنجاح الى 2% من أذكياء العالم :999:
ههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## ارووجة (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

:t33:وانا مضمومة الهم من زمان 
من حوالي سنة حليت هاللغز


----------



## Coptic Man (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم

الاجابة : تونس  :new6:  .. انشاء الله​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



sese قال:


> hi بصراحة اللغز كتير دمو خفيف وبفكر انه هيدا الحل
> البيت الاول للنرويجي وهو بيدخن دنهايل وبربي فطة وبيته اصفر ومشروبه ماء
> البيت  التاني ازرق دانمركي بربي خيل بشرب شاي وبيدخن بلند
> البيت التالت احمر بريطاني بشرب حليب وبدخن ميل وبربي عصفورة
> ...



صح يا سيسي برافو 
اهلا بيكي مع ال2 % 
ربنا يباركك ياقمر​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



thelife.pro قال:


> حل صحيح
> مية مية :ab8:
> 
> بس ياريت ما ضفتي الحل :ab5:
> ...



اكيد معظم الاعضاءمن ال 2 % :new8:
وحتى لو ماكانوش من ال 2 % انا متأكدة تماما من ذكائهم 
ربنا يباركك ياطونى​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



ارووجة قال:


> :t33:وانا مضمومة الهم من زمان
> من حوالي سنة حليت هاللغز



ايه ياخواتى الشطارة دى :t16:
تعالى بقى اخبيكي عن بقية الاعضاء اصل ممكن يحسدوكى ياقمر ​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



Coptic Man قال:


> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
> 
> الاجابة : تونس  :new6:  .. انشاء الله​



ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههه
بص ياكوبتك بما انك مدير في المنتدى:yaka: و من حقك تطردنى افتكر ان الاجابة ممكن تكون تونس 
و على فكرة تونس بلد حلوة و افتكر ان كلنا بنشجع تونس:banned: و بنشجع الوطن العربي:yahoo:
ميرسي على الرد و على انك نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## abn yso3 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*

*بص بقى يا nonogirl89 اللغز انا من ساعة ما نقلته عندى وخرجت من المنتدى ما دخلتش تانى غير لما 
حليته وطبعا بامانه لم انظر الى الحل الموجود الا لما حليت انا اللغز وطبعا مش هكتبو لانه كداكدا مكتوب والرب يباركك*​


----------



## nonogirl89 (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لغز صعب للاذكياء*



abn yso3 قال:


> *بص بقى يا nonogirl89 اللغز انا من ساعة ما نقلته عندى وخرجت من المنتدى ما دخلتش تانى غير لما
> حليته وطبعا بامانه لم انظر الى الحل الموجود الا لما حليت انا اللغز وطبعا مش هكتبو لانه كداكدا مكتوب والرب يباركك*​



طيب كويس انك حليته ياابن يسوع 30:
وميرسي كتير انك اهتميت باللغز دة واهلا بيك مع ال2 %30:
وانا متأكدة من امانتك 
ميرسي لمرورك وردك ياابن يسوع 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------

